# Surprising Shroom Find!



## shaisley (Apr 10, 2013)

I was walking my dog through my woods and I just got this feeling that I should check my sweet spot. I went and I didn't see anything at first then BOOM! They just seemed to pop up all around me! I found 18. I went to the house and though well I probably should check again to see if I missed any. I went back and checked that spot found three then check another sweet spot and BOOM! I found 21 more! I am so happy that I found 42 in all! What a great way to start the season! I found them in marshall county Indiana.


----------



## boogaloo outdoors (Oct 19, 2012)

That's the way to start the season!


----------



## meekmorel (Mar 20, 2013)

very nice


----------

